# PX4 storm or Walther PPQ??



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

New to the forum and im stuck on the choice for my first handgun .any owners if either of these have any advice/ complaints? Thanks in advance


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I own 2 Storms and they are excellent pistols and I'd highly recommend the Storm. I've heard the PPQ has arguably the best stock striker fired trigger on the market. Do you prefer an excellent DA/SA or an excellent striker fired platform. I prefer Beretta's DA/SA for CCW. If you CCW, or even if you don't, I'd give the PX4 Storm Compact a very, very, hard look. Others will have to weigh in on the PPQ.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks. To be completely honest i couldt tell you the difference between the 2 to tell you wich one i prefer lol. Im extremely new with handguns.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I, too, have a PX4 Compact. It's great, low recoil, very good balance, reversible mag release ( I'm a lefty ). In all honesty, I am considering a PPQ because I have no striker fired pistols and have no warm fuzzy for Glocks.

From what I KNOW about the PX4 Compact and what I have HEARD about the PPQ, you would not be going wrong with either pistol.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the insight. Considering NONE of the gun shops around me carry tge PPQ im probably gonna have to go with the PX4. But like i said i have no idea what the difference is between striker fired and DA/SA pistols


----------

